# Which Battery?



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anyone help? I've a 2011 Flash 28 & want to install a second leisure battery. However, when I removed the seat to check for room I notice that the habitation battery (Vechline Full Start 92ah 59203) is fitted.

The Transit cab battery under the other seat is a Vechline Full Energy 92ah which is labelled "Batterie a decharge lente specialment concue pour une utilisation de type camping car"

This would suggest the batteries are in the wrong way round. By this I mean the habitation battery is powering the cab and vice versa. Should I change them over?

Any advice welcomed.

Andy


----------



## Grobbo (May 4, 2011)

*Which Battery ?*

Hi Andy

I have the Chausson Flash 22 (2011) and my "leisure" battery under the passenger seat has this text...

_Batterie de demarrage polyvalente

Peut etre egalement utilisee comme batterie auxilaire
_
which google translates as

Versatile Starter Battery - Can also be used as auxiliary battery

Not sure if this helps though.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Which Battery ?*

Thanks Gary - That's made me feel better. I'll leave it as it is!

Regards

Andy


----------

